# Clear Creek



## Agentof (Oct 7, 2009)

Anybody ever have any luck at Clear Creek, catching any holdovers, or is it just the fingerlings you can get. Have fished there a couple of times and gotten some 6-8" browns they stocked off of spinners, but was curious if anyone has taken any 12" plus.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I've wondered the same thing...every post I've read on the site concerning the creek has shown no evidence of anything over 12"...however, people say that they are in there...


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I have heard of them. But after fishing it for two seasons and electrofishing it many times I have seen two that might be 12, they just dont make it through most summers.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

The dnr really ought to stock the creek with larger fish...such a beautiful creek and stocking it with browns is a wonderful idea. I just believe and I think a lot of people would agree stocking the creek with larger fish would be awesome. After years of seeing that nobody is catching them over 8" I don't see why they don't let them grow a little more before they dump them in.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

1MoreKast said:


> The dnr really ought to stock the creek with larger fish...such a beautiful creek and stocking it with browns is a wonderful idea. I just believe and I think a lot of people would agree stocking the creek with larger fish would be awesome. After years of seeing that nobody is catching them over 8" I don't see why they don't let them grow a little more before they dump them in.


My first thought would be that doing so with larger fish would cost more $$$, and I doubt they would want to spend the big bucks on a place like Clear Creek. I admit I don't know much about it, only fished it twice (once in a Nor'easter ), but I doubt the survival rate is very high on Clear Creek. It would be great if they could get a population growing there, in my head I'm thinking the water temperature has to be a little high, even for browns, the flow seems low, and I wonder how many get flushed out in high waters into the Hocking? Wouldn't that be something, hooking a 16" brown in the Hocking? Usually the only chance of that is below the sewer plant in Athens.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've heard of people catching trout in Logan out of the Hocking.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

TheCream said:


> My first thought would be that doing so with larger fish would cost more $$$, and I doubt they would want to spend the big bucks on a place like Clear Creek. I admit I don't know much about it, only fished it twice (once in a Nor'easter ), but I doubt the survival rate is very high on Clear Creek. It would be great if they could get a population growing there, in my head I'm thinking the water temperature has to be a little high, even for browns, the flow seems low, and I wonder how many get flushed out in high waters into the Hocking? Wouldn't that be something, hooking a 16" brown in the Hocking? Usually the only chance of that is below the sewer plant in Athens.


Haha...that would be so awesome hooking on to a fat brown in the hocking. I honestly wouldn't be too surprised if that happened, I've caught many species out of it, coolest being a long nose gar.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Those 6-8inch trout make great smallmouth food. Thats why there are no trout in the 12" plus range. But you can't ask for a nicer body of water.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

that plus all the blue herrings lining the shore after the stock


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

clear creek runs right into the hocking right before logan and hocking has alot bigger smallies then people think plenty big enough to gobble up 6 inch trout to no end.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck, I was beginning to wonder if there were trout in there at all until I was down there about a month ago and actually saw them swimming. They were small, 8-10 inches. :G


----------

